# Egy 90 éves bölcs asszony tanácsai.



## Melitta (2019 Október 25)

*Regina Brett egy 90 éves hölgy Cleveland-ből. Újságíróként dolgozott és összegyűjtött egy, a saját filozófiai gondolatait tartalmazó listát. Ez a lista aztán világszerte népszerűvé vált, és most szerkesztőségünk is megosztja olvasóival ezeket a méltán híressé vált bölcsességeket.*

Regina Brett életútja nem tekinthető egyszerűnek, hiszen 11 évesen árvává vált, 16 évesen alkoholfüggő lett, 20 évesen szült és maga nevelte fel egyetlen gyermekét, aki aztán 41 évesen rákban meghalt, továbbá Brett csak 45 évesen találta meg a „Nagy Ő-t”, viszont egy meglehetősen sikeres újságírói karriert tudhat maga mögött.

Habár ezek a gondolatok igencsak maguktól értetődőek, mégis időről időre megfeledkezünk róluk:
„Amikor betöltöttem a 45. életévemet, leírtam ezt a 45 bölcsességet, amit az élet maga tanított meg nekem. Ez a cikk a legnépszerűbb, amiket valaha is papírra vetettem. Betöltöttem a 90. évemet és most újra közzé teszem ezt a cikket, illetve listát:”

1. Az élet nem igazságos, mégis jó.

2. Ha tanácstalan vagy, egy kis lépést lépj előre.

3. Az élet túl rövid ahhoz, hogy azt gyűlöletre pazaroljuk.

4. A munkád nem fog gondoskodni rólad, ha megbetegedsz. Ellenben a barátaid és a szüleid igen, ezért tartsad hát velük a kapcsolatot.

5. Minden hónapban pontosan fizesd ki a tartozásodat.

6. Nem szükséges minden vitát megnyerni. Eldöntheted: egyetértesz vagy sem.

7. Sírj valakivel együtt. Jobban gyógyít, mint egyedül sírdogálni.

8. Haragudhatsz Istenre, Ő megérti ezt.

9. Már az első fizetésedtől kezdve tegyél félre a nyugdíjas évekre.

10. Amikor a csokoládéról van szó, nincs értelme az ellenállásnak.

11. Békélj meg a múltaddal, hogy az ne ronthassa el a jelenedet.

12. Gyermekeid előtt nyugodtan kisírhatod magad.

13. Ne hasonlítgasd a saját életedet másokéhoz. Sosem tudhatod, hogy az adott ember min megy keresztül az élete során.

14. Ha egy kapcsolatot titokban kell tartani, nem érdemes ezt a kapcsolatot fenntartani.

15. Minden megváltozhat egy szempillantás alatt, de ne aggódj, Isten nem pislog.

16. Vegyél mély lélegzetet, ez megnyugtatja az elméd.

17. Szabadulj meg minden olyantól, amit nem nevezhetünk hasznosnak, szépnek vagy vidámnak.

18. Ami nem öl meg, az erősebbé tesz.

19. Sosem késő, hogy boldog gyermekkorod legyen. Ez a második boldog gyermekkor azonban csak és kizárólag tőled függ.

20. Amikor azért kell tenni valamit, akit igazán szeretsz, sose mondj nemet.

21. Gyújts gyertyát, használd a legszebb lepedőt, viseld a legszebb fehérneműt. Semmit se tartogass a különleges napokra. Ez a különleges nap éppen a mai!

22. Mindenre készülj fel, aztán legyen, ahogy lennie kell.

23. Most légy különc. Ne várjad meg az öregkort, hogy tűzpiros ruhában mutatkozz.

24. A szex során a legfontosabb szerv az agy.

25. Rajtad kívül senki se felelős a te boldogságodért.

26. Minden, úgymond katasztrófa esetén tedd fel magadnak a kérdést: számítani fog-e ez öt év múlva?

27. Mindig az életet válaszd.

28. Mindenkinek mindent bocsáss meg.

29. Az, hogy mások mit gondolnak rólad, ne izgasson téged.

30. Az idő majdnem mindent meggyógyít. Adj időt az időnek

31. Mindegy, hogy jó vagy rossz a helyzet, változni fog.

32. Ne vedd magad túl komolyan, más sem teszi.

33. Higgy a csodákban

34. Isten szeret téged. Azért szeret, mert Ő az Isten és nem azért, amit tettél vagy nem tettél.

35. Ne vizsgáld az életet magát. Te csak megjelentél benne és amennyit tudsz, megcsinálsz.

36. Megöregedni sokkal előnyösebb lehetőség, mint fiatalon meghalni.

37. Gyermekeidnek csak egy jövője van.

38. Végül csak az számít igazán, hogy szerettél-e.

39. Menj és sétálj minden nap. A csodák odakint történnek.

40. Az irigység egyszerűen időpazarlás. Mindened megvan, amire szükséged van.

41. Ha egy halomba gyűjthetnénk a problémáinkat, gondjainkat és összevethetnék másokéval, gyorsan belátnánk, hogy jobb a sajátunk.

42. A legjobb még csak most következik.

43. Nem fontos, hogy hogyan érzed magad, kelj fel, öltözz fel és menj emberek közé.

44. Tudj lemondani.

45. Habár az életet nem kötötték át masnival, mégis ajándék.


----------



## LolaCica (2020 Március 26)

Köszönöm, igazán inspiráló.


----------



## csaajszis (2021 Szeptember 10)

Imádom!


----------

